# GoPro 3 issues



## hijacker (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi all,
probably should be in electronics but wanna know if anyone is having any issues/consistant glitches with hero 3 black model?
have heard a few rumblings and have asked around and no one i know has issues(probably answers my question)
but thought I;'d put it out there before I splurge out!

thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2013)

the white is more than enough for what we do on the yaks


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

There are two issues that I know of, both of which I've experienced with the black. One is that the camera can freeze on startup. This is easily remedied by updating the software. The other is that the camera can stop recording suddenly. This is caused by an SD card which cannot handle the huge write-speeds of the higher quality recording modes. This issue mainly stems from the sandisk cards which are evidently not a true class 10 card. The problem is that GoPro used to recommend the sandisk cards and so a lot of people bought them and experienced the problems. Samsung makes a good card by all accounts. Other than those two niggles mine has worked flawlessly.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

On Paulo's, Josh's and co's recent Fraser trip they had a lot of trouble with the GoRro 3 or 3+. The trip is on MKF, and here is a quote from it:

"Unfortunately, as I have been experiencing a lot lately, I also suffered from numerous camera failures (Go Pro 3's just don't want to turn on sometimes it seems) so several video footage opportunities were lost. I did manage to record over 30 minutes of footage of a hellish hour-long fight with what turned out to be a monstrous longtail tuna (that won) as well as a nice golden trevally, though my primary cam failed at that moment to."

And another one: "Unfortunately, however, his Go Pro failed to shoot the footage (turns out the Sim card was locked)" ,and, "Said camera also failed to capture this trevally... ."

Finally "I've been regretting purchasing the Go Pro Hero 3 Black cams soon after I got them earlier this year primarily because they've proven to be highly unreliable ever since. As such they've plagued 2 major video shoots with a plethora of problems ranging from corrupt files to batteries running down unreasonably with a handful of strange buggy and sometimes show-stopping quibbles in between. "

After this, I definitely am *not* going to buy one.


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

I use an AEE Magicam and don't have any issues and 1/3 of the price. I run a samsung class 10 card which seems to be better than the sandisk from all accounts. There are a few more options out there now besides GoPro without the price tag especially when you get the essential accessories needed for the GoPro so do a bit of research and keep asking questions.
Just my 2cents.

Cheers Mal


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

That's all very helpful info Ken. I wonder if Josh and co are aware of these factors?


----------



## Imax (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks for writing all of that Kraley. I knew most of the facts about the GoPro 3 and 3+ but never thought about the SD cards being one of the main problems. I had just assumed a class 10 was a class 10 card but evidently the right card still needs to be chosen.

I still run my original GoPro and will continue to but will be happy to upgrade to one of the 3+ models next year.


----------



## Crank (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I have a Gopro Hero 2 which has been lent to me and am wondering if it can be remote controlled? I asked a couple of camera store this question and they couldn't answer me so I thoughts would ask here.
Also, I was thinking of buying the 3+ and would like to know if both the 3+ and the 2 could be remote controlled with the same wi fi remote? I know Gopro says you can controll upto 50 cameras but does that include the hero 2?
Cheers
Alan


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

kayakone said:


> That's all very helpful info Ken. I wonder if Josh and co are aware of these factors?


Judging by the fact they seem to think gopros take SIM cards, I would think not. The things they're describing seem to be the exact problems we're discussing here.


----------



## hijacker (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks guys for the feedback especially kraley,handy info n stuff there.


----------



## Imax (Dec 24, 2010)

kraley said:


> You would need this
> http://gopro.com/camera-accessories/wi- ... mote-combo
> I would just sell your hero2 and get a hero 3 or 3+


Yes this is what you need and I would keep the 2 and get the wifi backpac to start with. The same remote can be used to control any of the newer GoPros that have wifi built in. In the future if you want to get a 3 or 3+ as well, you can get a lesser model as you have the remote already.

Kraley or Scater, I thought one of the problems with the newer models is that the wifi drains the battery quicker when enabled. Even when the camera is off the wifi drains the battery. Is this still the case or did the firmware update that Scater mentioned fix this?


----------



## Crank (Sep 26, 2013)

Sorry I posted twice


----------



## Crank (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi Kraley and Imax
Thank you both very much for the very helpful information and insights you have given me.
I may have to think about whether I should even bother with the wi fi until maybe I am ready to get the second camera and thenI can control both cameras with it.
The reason i wanted it is because I have got one mount with starport extender and three axix platform on the rear of the TI with the telepole 1000 and one railblaza rail mount on the front aka with a cameraboom 600 so I would be able to control both cameras with the wi fi.
Thanks again.i appreciate your help.
Cheers
Alan


----------

